# Fliegenschnur pflegen?



## Leif-Jesper (1. Februar 2009)

|wavey:
Ich wollte mal fragen ob man seine Fliegenschnur eigentl. irgendwie pflegen bzw. reinigen o.ä. muss?
Ich will nämlich nach längerer Ruhezeit meines Gerätes dieses Jahr richtig loslegen:g


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Die Frage kann ich dir kurz und knapp beantworten, wenn du  deine Sachen pflegst hast du länger was davon. 

PS: Und nicht nur Fliegenschnüre


----------



## Leif-Jesper (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Ja, schon klar.
Nur wie soll ich das bei der Fliegenschnur anstellen#c


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Es gibt von vielen Herstellern Line Cleaner ( Schnurpflege), den du benutzten kannst.

Du kannst die Schnur nach dem Fischen in lauwarmen Wasser mit einem Tropfen Spüli einweichen und dann Schnurpflege benutzen.

Du kannst Schnurpflege vor dem Fischen auftragen, aber auch mal zwischendurch durchziehen.

Wie du siehst, gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten die du ausprobieren kannst, wenn du möchtest :m


----------



## Leif-Jesper (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

|wavey:
Und was genau bewirkt dieser Cleaner?
Ich fische übrigens im Süßwasser mit der Fliege.


----------



## s_rathje (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

meines wissens sind die meisten cleaner auf silikon basis.
was sie bewirken? bin kein profi, aber meine schnüre sind nach der pflege viel geschmeidiger, was sich bei der wurfweite positiv bemerkbar macht


----------



## Malte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Du kannst die Schnur nach dem Fischen in lauwarmen Wasser mit einem Trpopfen Spüli einweichen und dann Schnurpflege benutzen.



Hab ich auch mal gemacht....
Totaler Mist, voher war die Schnur schön glatt und schussfreudig danach total stumpf.
Hab es auch mit Line Dressing nicht wieder hinbekommen wie davor.

Erst durch einen nassen Lappen und danach durch ein Wattepad mit Line Dressing ziehen reicht mir.


----------



## goeddoek (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



Malte schrieb:


> Erst durch einen nassen Lappen und danach durch ein Wattepad mit Line Dressing ziehen reicht mir.



Jepp - das genügt. Manche Spülmittel tun der Schnur nicht gut 
Und zum "überwintern" die Schnur in großen Klängen oder auf 'ner alten Fahrradfelde etc. aufgezogen lagern.


----------



## Camouflage (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

hey jungs,..
cockpit-spray für die platikteile im auto is billig und verhilft so manch verschlissener schnur wieder zum "schuss" ;-)
lg
nils


----------



## aal60 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



Camouflage schrieb:


> hey jungs,..
> cockpit-spray für die platikteile im auto is billig und verhilft so manch verschlissener schnur wieder zum "schuss" ;-)
> lg
> nils



Das ist mal ein Tipp.  #6
Danke Nils. #v


----------



## AndreasG (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



Camouflage schrieb:


> hey jungs,..
> cockpit-spray für die platikteile im auto is billig und verhilft so manch verschlissener schnur wieder zum "schuss" ;-)
> lg
> nils



Das wurde hier in Board auch schon ganz ausführlich behandelt. Cockpitspray ist zwar für den ersten Moment nicht schlecht, wäscht sich aber schnell wieder ab und hat auf dauer auch noch andere Nachteile. Kuck mal hier rein und falls interesse an der günstigen Alternative besteht schreib mir einfach ne PN.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## s_rathje (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Kuck mal hier rein und falls interesse an der günstigen Alternative besteht schreib mir einfach ne PN, ich arbeite im gleichen Betrieb wie Truttafriend. :q
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 
Gilt dieses fantastische Angebot auch für einen armen Schüler, der erst letze Woche sich Pflegemittel gekauft hatte, aber kaum zu Hause die Glasflasche auf den Boden geworfen hat?#q:vik:

mfG Sven#h


----------



## donlotis (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Ich pflege seit Jahren meine Fliegenschnur mit Vaseline, ganz dünn aufgetragen. Genauso gut eignet sich reines Melkfett.
Ausprobieren!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## s_rathje (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich pflege seit Jahren meine Fliegenschnur mit Vaseline, ganz dünn aufgetragen. Genauso gut eignet sich reines Melkfett.
> Ausprobieren!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

Hab ich auch schon gemacht |wavey:
Mit dem Ergebnis war ich auch immer zufrieden, aber dieses "American Dressing" soll ja der absolute Hammer sein:g


----------



## AndreasG (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



s_rathje schrieb:


> Gilt dieses fantastische Angebot auch für einen armen Schüler, der erst letze Woche sich Pflegemittel gekauft hatte, aber kaum zu Hause die Glasflasche auf den Boden geworfen hat?#q:vik:
> 
> mfG Sven#h



Na klar, schick mir mal eine PN und dann geht das los.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Servus,
ich habe mir die Schnurpflege von SA geleistet...
gabs beim Rudi Heger mal als Paket mit dem nevRsink.
Nach dem Reinigen mit klarem Wasser und einem Spritzer Spühli ziehe ich die Schnur durch das Schwämmchen mit dem Zeugs von 3m und dann ruht sie bis Mai auf nem etwas modifizierten "Regentonnenuntersetzer" 

René


----------



## tincatinca (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Wie länge hält denn eine einigermaßen gut gepflegte Fliegenschnur guter Qualität in etwa?
WF, Klasse 6


----------



## tincatinca (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Muss das ganze jetzt mal nach oben schieben, tut mir leid...
Aber welche Erfahrungen habt ihr generell mit euren Schnüren bezüglich der Haltbarkeit gemacht.
Konkret handelt es sich um eine Schwimmschnur WF Klasse 6.
Leider weiß ich das genaue Produkt nicht mehr.
War aber eine teure vom Heger...


----------



## AndreasG (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Die Frage wird dir hier wohl keiner so pauschal beantworten können.
Kommt doch immer auf die Umstände an....Süß- oder Salzwasser......wie oft gehst du los.....Uferbeschaffenheit, weiches Gras oder garstige Steine und schmirgelnder Sand wie bei uns an der Küste......usw. usw......

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hajo357 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Hallo,
was hat es mit dem "American Dressing" auf sich?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Schnurpfelgemittel für Fliegenschnüre. Hat jemand einen aktuellen Tipp?
Gruß
hajo


----------



## Bungo (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

http://www.morefly.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/9200

Ich kann dir den flyline cleaner von 3m empfehlen. Ist echt ein klasse Zeug!


----------



## hajo357 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Hallo Bungo,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp. Werde ihn beherzigen
Gruß
hajo


----------



## kraft 67 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Moin 
Kann das "Dressing" von SA ebenfalls empfehlen , Preis hin oder her , es reicht knapp ewig . Pflege damit Süsswasser - und v.a Salzwassergeplagte Schnüre , bin nicht allzu sparsam damit ; und nachdem Die Schnur was per mitgeliefertem Schwamm abbekommen hat , wir dieser auch noch für die Rute(n) eingesetzt . Ein dünner Film auf Blank und Ringen läßt Wasser
noch besser abperlen und auch Eis entsteht nicht so schnell bzw löst sich leichter . Mittel bleibt ewig "frisch" , eins von Firma C...x ist mir mal 
sauergeworden ...|kopfkrat . Und in`s Reisegepäck passt es auch besser als
Halbliterflaschen der Autopflegehersteller..
Ciao K.


----------



## Thomas E. (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Zur Schnurpflege kann ich nur sagen :

Grundsätzlich spüle ich meine Schnüre nur mit lauwarmen Wassr ab, ziehe sie mehrmals durch ein Papiertuch und trage dann nach dem vollständigen Trocknen ein Linedressing auf. 
Die hier schon genannten Produkte wie von 3M kann ich empfehlen, wobei ich seit einigen Jahren auch "Sonax Tiefenpfleger glänzend" mit gutem Erfolg einsetze.

Vor dem wohl gut gemeinten Rat, die Fliegenschnur in Seifenwasser oder auch nur Wasser mit etwas Spüli darin zu "reinigen", kann ich nur warnen.
Ich hatte das in meiner Anfangszeit in Fachbüchern gelesen und auch gemacht und mußte immer wieder feststellen, das die Oberfläche und speziell auch das Flugverhalten der Leinen danach deutlich schlechter war !
Also lassen !

Die Rute gar mit Schnurpflegemittel (a la Mortensen) zu behandeln, ist unsinnig, hier verwende ich Autopolitur mit spürbarem Erfolg- die Schnur rutscht/schießt deutlich besser.
In Caster- Kreisen lange bekannt.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich pflege seit Jahren meine Fliegenschnur mit Vaseline, ganz dünn aufgetragen. Genauso gut eignet sich reines Melkfett.
> Ausprobieren!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


MELKFETT? 
Ist da nicht auch Petroleum oder so etwas ähnlichers drin?
Auf jeden Fall sollte man bei " Allen Mitteln " in der Zutatenliste schauen, ob nicht irgend etwas drin ist, was aus Erdöl hergestellt ist. Erdölprodukte greifen den Schnurmantel an.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Ich habe eine Rio Schnur seit über 8 Jahren. Die hab ich nur nach einem Salzwassereinsatz in warmes Wasser getaucht. Aber noch nie mit irgendwelchen Sachen behandelt. Die Schnur ist in der Zeit oft im Einsatz gewesen und tut ihre Dienste heute noch gut. Eine Schnur der Marke XY hab ich mit Pflege gekauft und diese auch benutzt. Die Schnur XY hat genau 1,5 Monate gehalten, dann war sie kaputt :c

Zum Hechtfischen oder Streamern fette oder dresse ich nie die Schnur.
Nach dem Dressen der Schnur hatte ich immer einen Film auf der Oberfläche der Schnur. So konnte die Schnur beim harten Anschlag schon mal durch die Finger rutschen. 
Da ich meistens mit großen Streamern fische, die den Wurf eh duch die Windfängigkeit eher bremsen, sehe ich zu mindest bei dieser Fischerei keinen großen Unterschied.

Für mich reicht das einfache Säubern.
MfG


----------



## Bungo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Rio Schnur seit über 8 Jahren. Die hab ich nur nach einem Salzwassereinsatz in warmes Wasser getaucht. Aber noch nie mit irgendwelchen Sachen behandelt. Die Schnur ist in der Zeit oft im Einsatz gewesen und tut ihre Dienste heute noch gut. Eine Schnur der Marke XY hab ich mit Pflege gekauft und diese auch benutzt. Die Schnur XY hat genau 1,5 Monate gehalten, dann war sie kaputt :c
> 
> Zum Hechtfischen oder Streamern fette oder dresse ich nie die Schnur.
> Nach dem Dressen der Schnur hatte ich immer einen Film auf der Oberfläche der Schnur. So konnte die Schnur beim harten Anschlag schon mal durch die Finger rutschen.
> ...




Generell kann man mit den Mitteln die Lebensdauer verlängern, das steht fest.
Manche Schnüre halten halt wie du sagst ewig, andere wenige Monate. Meine Lee Wulff Schnur war nach ca 30 mal Fischen schon deutlich angegriffen. Da macht auch das Mittel keine Schnur die 3 Jahre hält draus.
Meine Guideline Costal hat schon so viel mitgemacht und ist immer noch geschmeidig wie zu Anfang.

8 Jahre ist allerdings ordentlich. Wie oft bist du denn damit im Schnitt unterwegs?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## ArcticChar80 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

Ja Moinsen
Hab die die ersten beiden Jahre fast im Dauereinsatz gehabt. auch mal zwei Wochen Salzwasser, aber auch viel trübes Süßwasser. Danach ca 10-15 Mal 4 Stunden jedes Jahr mit ordentlich Baumkontakt und auch etliche Hänger unter Wasser. Die Schnur war mal eine Versitip mit 4 Spitzen mit einem 12 Meter Kopf der klasse 9. Ich habe dann die Verbinder abgeschnitten (die waren etwas kaputt) und etwa 2 meter von der Hauptschnur abgeschnitten und diese mit der Sink 3 Spitze fest zusammengespleist. So hab ich eine neue Sinktipschnur der klasse 7/8 mit 10 Meterkopf und 5 meter Sinkspitze. So hab ich die zum Hechtfischen und zum Forellenfische im Fluss und auf Saiblinge in Seen bis 3 m Tiefe. Werfen und Switchen klappt hervorragend.
MfG Simon


----------



## minischa (17. April 2011)

*AW: Fliegenschnur pflegen?*

hallo miteinander !
die beiträge fliegenschnurrpflege finde ich persönlich etwas verwirrend 
teflonbassis, melkfett ect
darf man hier im forum nicht das produkt was eine alternative wäre beim namen nennen?


----------

